# 2 days post thyroid lobectomy age 19



## sophie.j

So about a month ago i was at the hospital on a tonsillitis referral and they happened to find this lump on the left side of my thyroid just by accident i guess. All went a bit mad ever since then, i had some blood tests and it showed my thyroid was working mostly normally, only very slightly over-active (not enough to have caused me any noticeable problems). 
Then i had the FNA and the results they got back were 'indefinite' and 'suspicious' for cancer so it was made official that surgery would go ahead on 30th august.
I wasnt nervous at all leading up to the procedure, even on the morning of it i felt ok, just wanted it done with. Definitely felt quite anxious once i was laid on the bed in the anesthetic room.

Next thing i know i was in the recovery room and it quite a lot of pain, i began coughing (OUCH) and i was panicking as i'd been told i would wake up in my room where my parents were. They gave me morphine which seemed to help.
I was pretty dazed out after that for awhile but the pain was really bad. I managed to eat out of pure starvation but wasnt pleasant at all. I've not stopped hammering painkillers the whole time since. I also wasn't told that i would have surgical staples on my wound, which wasnt a nice surprise! 
I came home last night and the pain in my neck is awful, it feels like a bad cramp/spasm all down to my collar bone and the back of my neck too (worsens a lot when i dont have anything to lean on). chewing is agony and i still seem to be coughing a lot. my voice has also disappeared.

Anyone else felt this rubbish afterwards? How long will it last? Want to be back to my normal life ASAP!


----------



## sophie.j




----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry. It seems people with staples tend to have a harder time. Did they give you prescription pain killers for home?

Ice, ice, ice. And rest lots...no moving around. It should get much, much better soon.


----------



## sophie.j

thanks so much for replying
yes i have codeine, paracetamol and ibuprofen 
any clue to why the back of my neck seems to tensed up? is it to do with the positioning in surgery or my muscles compensating? 
really worried about my voice as i am a piano and vocal coach!


----------



## sophie.j

how come some are stapled and some arent?


----------



## Texaschick

Hi Sophie,
I am so sorry you do not feel good! You will be in my prayers - it is going to get better! Rest and take it easy! God bless!


----------



## chopper

Are your staples pulling and bleeding? From the photo it looks like you had some fresh blood coming from a few staples.

I can tell by the photo you are very thin. You don't have a lot of extra neck fat to stretch so please take it easy on the staples until your skin naturally stretches a bit. It will happen quickly but you have to give it a few days. Once you get some relief from the skin, it won't feel so tight and painful.

There are a million different muscles in the neck and to get to the thyroid, they need to move some of those strong strap muscles of the neck aside. This stretches everything a bit. It will all go back to normal. You are young and will heal quickly. Just take it easy though. You do not want to over-do it. Let your body get used to the changes.

Hang in there. You'll be ok.


----------



## sophie.j

hi,
that photo was very shortly after surgery on thurs, here is a photo i've just taken 









i was told not to touch it or get it wet until i get the staples out on monday

yes my muscles do seem very weak, i also suffer from bad scoliosis which affects my muscles so i dont think that is helping 
i am slim i and i was also wondering is it likely i will put on weight without the other half of my thyroid?  i eat very well!

thank you x


----------



## adagio

Staples? Ouch!!!

I had my partial thyroidectomy the same day as you. I'm still quite sore, but not too bad. (Then again, I had internal sutures and steri-strips rather than staples.)

I found that the best thing for me is to let my voice and neck muscles rest as much as possible. My parents were in my room the night of my surgery, and they wanted to talk politics the whole time. I tried to zone out, but they kept asking, "What's wrong? We're just trying to make conversation." I was in SO MUCH pain! After they left, though, and I was alone in my room, I felt much better very quickly. It was literally just a few hours between "I'm in so much pain I can't stand it" and "I don't even think I need pain meds". That, of course, was the difference between me talking and moving around after surgery versus resting and NOT talking!

I'm up and around and doing stuff in my apartment, and it's not too bad. Again, the hardest thing for me is carrying on a conversation. I'm very much enjoying the benefits of wireless internet and texting! (I live alone, so this is a plus in the world of not talking!)

I hope you start feeling better soon! I can't wait for those staples to come out of you! I'm allowed to take my steri-strips off on Monday, as long as they start falling off on their own. Eh...not so sure how I feel about that idea yet!

I'm also having a lot of coughing issues. Not that I have a cough, but it seems that I have a mucous build up in my throat that I can't clear. When I DO cough and clear it, it's a nasty hacking until I get it out. I know...GROSS!

As for the weight gain, I'm still waiting to find out if "righty" is gonna take over for "lefty", which was removed. I really hope it does!!!

Hang in there!!!!!!


----------



## sophie.j

thanks for your reply! 
yep i agree..definitely loving having my own space! i really hate being fussed over but its so frustrating because i can't do most things myself 
cough sounds the same as mine, lots of mucus which just doesnt want to come up, gross. i find i cant get the strength to cough as normal, just have to breathe out very heavily.

yes i had the left side out too, really really don't want any weight gaining to deal with because of my scoliosis my exercise is very limited but i eat a healthy vegetarian diet..and i quit smoking the day of my operation..so lots of stress to deal with too!

i dont find out the pathology results until a week on tuesday which i think its quite a long time to make me wait!

mostly i just want these cramps to go, i cant hold my head up or anything. i am worried they might have done some damage!


----------



## joplin1975

Every surgeon has a preferred technique. So I doubt his/her decision has less to do with your case specifically as it does his/her preference, generally.

They do have to move the neck muscles around. Try to give everything a chance to heal. The weight thing will sort itself out


----------



## sophie.j

yes im trying to be patient  its just not in my nature!

i just wasn't expecting it to be this tough, a lot of people seem to be able to leave the house a few days after? that just seems impossible right now. im unable to get out of bed without my dad helping me


----------



## joplin1975

Yes, lots of people have an easy time, myself included. But some don't and it sounds like you are one of them, unfortunately. It will get better...just take it easy.


----------



## sophie.j

i think because i wasn't worried about it it seems to have worked this way! everyone who seemed to be concerned was pleasantly surprised!
well staples are coming out tomorrow so i'll keep updating


----------



## adagio

Today was a HUGE day for me as far as progress in the healing department goes. Of course, it's only 8:45 am... Still, I was able to take a shower for the first time since Wednesday! It was a challenge, (I felt like I was "playing chicken" with the water before I actually got in the tub), but I did it! My neck muscles aren't strong enough to support my head yet, so I held my head up with one hand while I scrubbed my hair with the other. Ya know...combing my hair out after the shower was actually harder than the shower itself!

What I'm saying is: don't worry that your surgeon did any damage to your neck muscles. Yeah, they're probably really stretched out, and that's why they hurt and can't support your head. I'm totally going through the same thing. I've found that if I can grab my head with one hand, I can get up from pretty much any position without having to use those neck muscles too much. (I am also fiercely independent...I'm sure that has a lot to do with it.)

Once your staples are out, you're gonna feel so much better! Not that I know from experience, but I can only imagine the relief you're gonna feel!

I'm a former triathlete and current ballet dancer, so I'm the type who wants to jump right back into "normal life"...but I'm finding out that I can't. I've just gotta take it one day at a time and allow my body to heal. As you give it the rest it needs, your body will do the same! I'm focusing on how much I'm progressing each day (rather than how sore I am), and it's really helping me to keep my spirit up!

You're gonna come out of this feeling awesome again...I just know it!!!


----------



## chopper

I had pneumonia a few years ago and had lots of trouble with coughing. The docs "taught" me how to make a "productive" cough.

Sit on the edge of your bed with your feet on or towards the floor and curl over a bit so your chin is curled down towards your knees but not so much you are touching your knees - just slightly bent over. You can hold a small pillow in your belly area and curl around that.

Have someone tap on your back gently in various areas behind your lungs (this will actually help loosen the junk) then breathe in slowly but deeply and cough out, expelling all your breath fast and hard. You'll be surprised how much crap comes up. It worked for me and that position makes it easy on all the other muscles.

Now you know how to cough properly. 

Your staples look fine. The main thing you want to watch for of course is swelling and redness (a little bit is normal). If anything ever leaks from the wound you'll want to get that checked out too.

As far as weight gain goes, it is difficult to know right now. You'll have to be tested. Since you were slightly hyper for a while, its likely you may gain a few pounds.


----------



## Andros

sophie.j said:


> So about a month ago i was at the hospital on a tonsillitis referral and they happened to find this lump on the left side of my thyroid just by accident i guess. All went a bit mad ever since then, i had some blood tests and it showed my thyroid was working mostly normally, only very slightly over-active (not enough to have caused me any noticeable problems).
> Then i had the FNA and the results they got back were 'indefinite' and 'suspicious' for cancer so it was made official that surgery would go ahead on 30th august.
> I wasnt nervous at all leading up to the procedure, even on the morning of it i felt ok, just wanted it done with. Definitely felt quite anxious once i was laid on the bed in the anesthetic room.
> 
> Next thing i know i was in the recovery room and it quite a lot of pain, i began coughing (OUCH) and i was panicking as i'd been told i would wake up in my room where my parents were. They gave me morphine which seemed to help.
> I was pretty dazed out after that for awhile but the pain was really bad. I managed to eat out of pure starvation but wasnt pleasant at all. I've not stopped hammering painkillers the whole time since. I also wasn't told that i would have surgical staples on my wound, which wasnt a nice surprise!
> I came home last night and the pain in my neck is awful, it feels like a bad cramp/spasm all down to my collar bone and the back of my neck too (worsens a lot when i dont have anything to lean on). chewing is agony and i still seem to be coughing a lot. my voice has also disappeared.
> 
> Anyone else felt this rubbish afterwards? How long will it last? Want to be back to my normal life ASAP!


Oh, you poor dear!!! Has anyone told you that ice is your best friend right now? Keep the ice-packs coming!

Others will comment; I never had the surgery so I am not a good one for advice or help on this.


----------



## sophie.j

thank you all so much for your replies..

adagio - im very impressed at you braving the shower ! my mum is going to help me have shallow bath tonight, i'll be allowed a shower tomorrow once the staples are out  
no real improvement yet on my neck but codeine is absolutely amazing stuff ! it just makes me very tired. the grabbing the head technique is a favourite of mine too!

nastaqphil - thanks for the advice re cough, had another attack today  there does seem to be a lot of stuff down there ! i think i have a bit of a cold i feel slightly blocked up. also quitting smoking and having tonsillitis 2 weeks ago is probably paying a part too ! at least i am getting all the bad stuff at once, maybe some good luck soon!? i dont think i can manage that position yet but i shall be sure to give it a go when i can


----------



## kadalikay

I just had a TT about 11 days ago. The pain in the back if my neck to my shoulders was far worse than the incision pain. I went to so far as to order a cervical traction pillow and make a appt. with a massage therapist. I have a very long neck and I have always carried my stress in my neck.The stiff muscles in my neck were so bad that I was getting shooting pains in my inner ears. It peaked for my on day 6. I have been alternating heat and ice.....3 times a day....to the back of my neck and that seems to have helped quite a bit. Remember, you just had a major surgery. Things will go back to normal. Just give your body the time it needs to heal. You are in my prayers.


----------



## sophie.j

poor you, i seem to be having a similar experience, it really is unbearable. i too have always carried stress in my neck as it compensates the bad muscles around the curve in my scoliosis. great idea regarding massage therapist i was thinking of doing that later on in the week..let me know how it goes for you. the muscles in my head at the back are so so sore too! i've never felt anything like it!
take care


----------



## angel1976

tension on the back of the neck is due to the position on the operating table.
Staples are unsightly but could prevent keloid scar


----------



## Julia65

Sophie, I hope you can get rid of that cough and I'm sorry you are in so much pain. Has your voice returned? My mom's friend her voice for two weeks, but it eventually came back. (after a TT) 
I'm having surgery in two weeks.


----------



## sophie.j

thanks Julia, i dont think i can really call it a cough, as i cant cough like a normal person yet! i think my lungs are just in shock, and because i quit smoking the doctor said that would make me cough too  but i am determined ! 
voice still not here completely.. staples are coming out in 8 hours though so im hoping this could make a difference (probably not but it's keeping me going!)
very best of luck with your surgery, your nodule is the same size as mine was, are you going in for TT? im worried i might have to get the other side out as i dont get my pathology results till a week on tuesday
all the best


----------



## sophie.j

i've been to get my staples out today and i feel amazing ! it didnt hurt one bit, and i just generally feel better today.
my cramps are soo much better, and my friend came to visit which cheered me up. i've come off the codeine as it's started making me feel very sicky.
obviously i am still very stiff and uncomfortable and in a bit of pain, and i still don't have a voice  BUT things have made a big improvement today. And the best news of all...my scar is looking great!


----------



## Octavia

Looks fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## sophie.j

thank you, i am so pleased 

how long did everyone have to wait to get their pathology results?
here in the uk they're making me wait 12 days. very nervous.


----------



## Andros

sophie.j said:


> i've been to get my staples out today and i feel amazing ! it didnt hurt one bit, and i just generally feel better today.
> my cramps are soo much better, and my friend came to visit which cheered me up. i've come off the codeine as it's started making me feel very sicky.
> obviously i am still very stiff and uncomfortable and in a bit of pain, and i still don't have a voice  BUT things have made a big improvement today. And the best news of all...my scar is looking great!


Awesome; you look good! Take it one day at a time and each day will be a better day.


----------



## adagio

YAAAAAY for getting the staples out! Your incision looks great! My steri-strips are still on (and I don't plan on touching them any time soon), but I'm anxious to see what my scar looks like. So glad you're feeling better!!!

As far as the pathology results, I had mine the next day, while I was still in the hospital. I think it's just my hospital's policy, though. They do them ALL overnight stat. They wouldn't even let me eat or drink anything until they were sure it wasn't cancer. If it was, they'd be doing a completion that same day. Good thing it wasn't! My nurse was so happy to hand me a menu and tell me to "order whatever I want" once the results were in. He never gave me the details, but just smiled, because "food" meant "benign". Again, that's just the hospital I chose. I really hope you get your results back REALLY soon!!!!


----------



## Octavia

adagio said:


> My nurse was so happy to hand me a menu and tell me to "order whatever I want" once the results were in. He never gave me the details, but just smiled, because "food" meant "benign". Again, that's just the hospital I chose.


That's pretty cool!


----------



## sophie.j

that's so lucky, i wonder why they do it so differently here. apparently they have to be sent to Leeds (a bigger city about 30 miles away) to be checked.

my dad's been emailing the surgeon to see if we can get the results sooner..so maybe later in the week.

have you had any more problems RE your scar bleeding adagio?


----------



## joplin1975

Oh, the scar looks so much better! I'm glad you are feeling better. 

I got my pathology results in five business days.


----------



## sophie.j

i've just had my first shower since thursday and i feel like a new person ! the scar looks even better than this morning now too. so pleased 

joplin..was that in uk??

thanks for everyones encouragement you were all right about feeling a lot better really soon!


----------



## SickofMyThyroid

Sophie,

I had my results back in three days. I called my surgeons office and spoke with his nurse practitioner as they were the only two that could give me my results over the phone. Any test that I have done at my local hospital, I go there and get a copy of my results before the doctor's office has called me back - I'm very impatient. I'd try giving the office a call earlier. I know from working in a hospital that *many* times results come back faster than what the patient is told.

Also, I had my TT on June 18th and I still can't sing - very sad about it. After surgery I could talk, I went to Frisches and had a big boy on the way home, lots of other things, but still I can't sing. I wasn't prepared for that part of it in any way. I would be interested in hearing from others who like to sing as well.

Your scar looks great and I hope you continue to feel better each day!


----------



## Julia65

SickofMyThyroid said:


> Also, I had my TT on June 18th and I still can't sing - very sad about it.


Oh, I am so sorry for you regarding this! I am concerned about my singing ability as well. I participate in my church choir and love to sing, so it would be pretty devastating for me as well. I do hope your singing voice comes back! Best wishes!hugs3


----------



## adagio

sophie.j said:


> that's so lucky, i wonder why they do it so differently here. apparently they have to be sent to Leeds (a bigger city about 30 miles away) to be checked.
> 
> my dad's been emailing the surgeon to see if we can get the results sooner..so maybe later in the week.
> 
> have you had any more problems RE your scar bleeding adagio?


I'm so sorry you're having to wait so long! What a pain! My surgeon was rather annoyed that she didn't have my results by 9:30 the next morning, and that wasn't even 24 hours. SHE was the one who was checking her iPhone and making comments that they were taking too long, and she really wanted me to get some food. (I had to wait on the pathology for breakfast.)

As far as the bleeding is concerned, that has stopped. I'm feeling REALLY good now, one week out! I'm kind of shocked...I'm like, "Did I seriously just have major surgery one week ago?" Strange, strange feeling...

I hope you're doing better!!!!!


----------



## kadalikay

I sing and I am 15 days out.... I sang pretty clearly at church this weekend. I sang Harmonies, as they are not as demanding or melodious as melody ( duh...lol ). The 5 to 6 note swings were manageable. I plan on singing an original song at church this weekend. It is one of my easier songs so I don't think it should strain my voice all that much. I am excited to get back to what I love. I have 6 original songs recorded in a collection of 12 songs that I have been working on with the hopes of making a CD to use to raise money for our church missions. Prayers for everyone....especially the vocalist. Healing to each and every one of you, not only for your bodies , but for your souls as well.


----------



## sophie.j

Thanks everyone! 
I've been chasing the hospital to get the results quicker but no luck! Will have to wait till Tuesday. Everything is rubbish and slow in Yorkshire!

Other than being a bit nervous about that i feel great now, almost normal! My voice is ok but if i speak for a while it gets a bit tired. I tried singing and it was awful, couldnt pitch the right notes or project at all...think i'll wait i few more weeks!

I do however seem to be dropping a lot of weight. Which is the opposite of what i thought would happen. My appetite is normal and I've not being eating any different to how i was pre-op

Sophie x


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry you still have to wait -- dang! 

You might still be in that "dumping" phase, where all the thyroid hormone gets "dumped" into your system after surgery. If that's the case, it might make sense that you'd lose some weight, but eventually it will all get regulated.


----------



## Julia65

Glad to hear you are both feeling better!! Keep us posted on your results Sophie.


----------



## adagio

I think I'm on exactly the same pace as you! My voice is almost back to normal, but when I talk a lot (as in, at work), it gets tired. I sound like Mickey Mouse by the end of the day!!!

I also lost two pounds after the surgery, but as of this morning, I gained one of them back. I was having the "hot flashes" up until today...today, it's all about "cold flashes"! (Yes, I made that up.) I think I'm out of the dumping phase, and into the "what did you just do to me, cut me in half?" phase.

Hoping for the best for you, sophie!!!!


----------



## kadalikay

I lost 7 lbs in the 1st week after my surgery( I was 129)....and I am so happy with the way I look now. I feel and look about 5 years younger!!! lol. I know that the next year will be a roller coaster battle....so I am trying not to be excited.


----------



## sophie.j

so i got my pathology results yesterday, and it came back as papillary cancer. the nodule was 2.5cm and there was a 1.7cm measurement which showed as cancerous.

i actually feel ok about it as i know it's been taken out. they said i have an appointment on the 27th to discuss what treatment they think's appropriate. Not sure why everything is taking sooo long! what do you think? should i push for a TT? not sure if i want the stress of another surgery again.


----------



## Vaporizer

I just started with thyroid issues so i don't have any advice, but wanted to wish you good luck with whatever treatment you have.


----------

